# Tropicana! Look!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I stumbled on this today on my tumblr and thought of you. lol.

Of course being me, I am sad to see ants die. O_O but I thought it was amazing to see the colonies and how they build! I didnt know if you had seen this or not.

http://www.core77.com/blog/architec...olonies_reveals_insect_architecture_23607.asp


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

wow that is neat!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow thats amazing! Haha Thanks ciddian, Very interesting.

My colony is doing very well btw. Numbering a couple thousand at least!


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting....they maybe looking in space for intelligent life forms, but are over looking what is right here.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Humans have a need to know everything, we tend not to focus on one thing lol. Look at the earth, its failing because of us and no one cares. At least the majority dont yet.


----------



## johnnyriker (Nov 10, 2013)

Interesting find!


----------

